# DS #5656: Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2 (USA)



## Chanser (Sep 12, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7142^^


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

She's back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

Lamef*ck my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: So I read the NFO...it made no sense.  No sense at all.  I mean, this one wasn't even funny.  Oh well.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice NFO! Only 7 days left before official release is out!


----------



## pristinemog (Sep 12, 2011)

If that's the case then maybe we'll get Kirby: Massive Attack early ;D


----------



## xanth (Sep 12, 2011)

(Reading the .nfo) My my, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning....

Dude, GBAtemp performs a service, you perform a service. You're both awfully nice folks for doing so. If you want a way to get paid for what you do, figure out a model to do it legally. Then I'm sure you'll have a lot of people resentful of you because they didn't think of your good idea. Whatever or whoever you have beef with, life's too short to resent other people making money.

That said, cool release! Looking forward to checking it out sometime.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my Gosh!!!! It's here!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm surprised that people are actually praising her for what is most likely a redump/stolen dump.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 12, 2011)

Man...she mad. >_> 

But with this, hopefully we'll see an English save editor.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> She's back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot to ask this but are you referring to the first or second paragraph in the NFO?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 12, 2011)

All of LameFuck's releases have nfo's like this.

Anyway, I've been excited for this. This and Mass Attack, are probably two of the last DS games I'll play.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't tell me which paragraph. I'm a little confused right now...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't play the first one... should I?


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 12, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I didn't play the first one... should I?




Yes. If only for the alive wifi community. (when it's officially released, of course)


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 12, 2011)

Wonderful!

I'm buying this, though.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Woot 8 day leak now i hope mass attack gets th esame?
How doe ssome1 leak a rom? one of the employees accidentally throws a game outside and somone lucklily picks it up and dumpts it\?


----------



## Apex (Sep 12, 2011)

Hahaha, fun little NFO, kind of wish I knew what provoked that though.

Anyone have the back story in a convenient readable format?


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 12, 2011)

actually, in this case many people in the industry (and retail employees) received early copies of DQM: J2 straight from nintendo. I've had a clean dump straight from the official cart for over a week now


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 12, 2011)

and here comes the next 150 Page Thread

mh, I wish I could play such games, but i cant get trough them...this whole battle system...this strange looking characters which look like dragonball z...

anyways, many people like this, so have fun everyone!


----------



## m_babble (Sep 12, 2011)

*HELL YES!!!!!*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 12, 2011)

Just to confirm guys, this is Lamefuck which means it is just the non-scene release repacked. Knowing Lamefuck, the release is likely to be nuked anyways.

The game is k, by the way. It feels really empty for one reason or another, though.


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if this has the Joker 2 Professional content in it?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 12, 2011)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this has the Joker 2 Professional content in it?



It does not.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Sep 12, 2011)

Early release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well I'm gonna test out the game and Support the Developers .

(EDIT) Damn I'm so angry I got got the XXXX release not this one .


----------



## deathking (Sep 12, 2011)

this has been out nearly a month now 
nfo dude just got the xxxx version and put it out


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this has the Joker 2 Professional content in it?



Nope,joker 2 is 128mb,pro was 256mb... so anyone hoping for pro or pro content prepared to be let down...


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2011)

i still need to play the first one. or does that matter.


----------



## drizzt8886 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im having a problem at the beginning where all the people in the airship disappear.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> i still need to play the first one. or does that matter.



No you do not,99.99999999% of the game is unrelated to the first one....and besides they closed the wifi servers for the first one a long time ago...


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Um... for some reason, I, like, "found" this almost 2 weeks ago on a usenet community, but not from LameFuck.. How come it's leaked so early


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah this has been out for a while now. Lamefuck stole the XXXX release.


----------



## Jonk (Sep 12, 2011)

OMG! The one I've downloaded is in German!


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 12, 2011)

how does people know "lame fuck"  is a female? and i still don't get why he/she hates gbatemp.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know who this lamefuck individual is, so... yeah.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Sep 12, 2011)

hehe, nice; at first I thought this was a joke; especially when I read that NFO. Turns out it's legit though unless someone can prove other wise.


----------



## HunterJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, this is late, I've been playing the rom of this for almost three weeks now xD Works on AK2i(Akaio), SCDSTWO


----------



## portezbie (Sep 12, 2011)

rom is working fine for me so far on scds2


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2011)

Let us know how that goes till you get to the red button.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I misread your post, the second.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Sep 12, 2011)

its exactly the same game as the one released a month ago already. so the game will work fine if you are using a card firmware that already fixed it, there is nothing different from this game and XXXX rom


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2011)

LOved the first game, so addicting. Had a lot of fun, but after 20 hours I got really bored of it, it was always the same thing.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that people are actually praising her for what is most likely a redump/stolen dump.


This, there was already an unnumbered dump by iND, I'm guessing this is just a repack or even a reupload.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 12, 2011)

Last game before my DS goes into retirement, gonna have some fun.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh Lamefuck, still randomly quoting memes I see. Anyways, what's this, "Pro" version I keep hearing about?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> how does people know "lame fuck"  is a female? and i still don't get why he/she hates gbatemp.


Well she's stated it herself, and generally one won't make themselves female online unless it were to gain popularity or some other obscure reasons.  LF has nothing to gain from changing her gender.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 13, 2011)

Well...since we should expect codes and at least, I'm hoping for an English save editor. The save editor lets you edit the monsters stats FULLY. Is there anything that tells you what the legit limits are of the monsters? Like Smogon/serebii to pokemon?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I agree with you about the second paragraph making no sense. I thought you were referring to the first paragraph.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 13, 2011)

wasnt this already released by another group like a month ago?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

FencingFoxFTW said:
			
		

> wasnt this already released by another group like a month ago?



I'm not sure if that was the USA version or not.


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 13, 2011)

This is the same file, bit for bit, as the XXXX  one released on 8/21/2011.
Only the name has been changed.
Same AP patch, same cheats, same same.
It it the UnProfessional version.
I have finished it twice (to credits).


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the professional version is coming to USA?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 13, 2011)

No clue but lookin forward to the french one


----------



## Dann Woolf (Sep 13, 2011)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Oh Lamefuck, still randomly quoting memes I see. Anyways, what's this, "Pro" version I keep hearing about?



A vastly improved version that the Japanese are keeping to themselves, the selfish gits.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 13, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> FencingFoxFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously hope there's some anti-cheating measure on the wifi servers, so people dont abuse of these codes and editors.

as for stats, it's just a matter of waiting till someone makes a site like dqmjinfo.com


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 13, 2011)

There are legal limits but there isn't a chance anyone who doesn't use the save editor is going to inform people what they are. There are obvious ones, like Size-1 monsters can only have 3 Skills and traits cannot be inherited, meaning if a monster has a trait that it shouldn't have then it's modded and if you happen to go on wireless to connect to the server...

Anyways, that doesn't mean you cannot use the editor. You just have to be within the parameters of what is achievable during the course of a normal gameplay.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 13, 2011)

after Kirby...thats probably the last DS game ever


----------



## guillotine (Sep 13, 2011)

drizzt8886 said:
			
		

> Im having a problem at the beginning where all the people in the airship disappear.



same here, I'm on Cyclods btw


----------



## Coconut (Sep 13, 2011)

So everyone knows the exact same rom has been out for 3 weeks already? Or August 21, I don't know how many weeks that is =P


----------



## Opoth (Sep 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> after Kirby...thats probably the last DS game ever



There's still a Professor Layton game and Devil Survivor 2 coming to the US


----------



## Jonk (Sep 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> No clue but lookin forward to the french one


A Multi5 Version already exists!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 13, 2011)

oh right, DS existed. time to dust off my ol' DSiXL and start playing this game.

gosh, I really forgot about that thing, I actually clicked DS releases by accident, then I saw this.

BEST.ACCIDENT.EVAR!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 13, 2011)

ah wonderful, i usually dont visit the main page but good thing i bumped into this.

joker part 1 was nice although i felt it was a little slow in leveling up. then again, very few games have this quality.


----------



## TheZoc (Sep 14, 2011)

It seems this is the AP Patch that fix disappearing people on the Airship: https://sites.google.com/site/dicaztia/Dica..._Patch_v0.2.zip

From the source site, this is how you use it:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here is the AP (Anti Piracy) Fix:
> 1. Download ?Dicastia_AP-Patch?
> 2. Extract them to a new folder
> 3. Drag the ROM onto the Dicastia-Patch.exe
> 4. Click Yes then click OK to finish



I'd love to have a cheat for it, instead of relying on a patch (Using CycloDS Evo here), but it seems cheat database isn't updated for a few months now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope this helps some people out there


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyway for us to find a cheat.dat with cheats for this game, if it isn't gonna be on the cheat database? Because I would hate to put in every single code, one by one. >_>


----------



## nikochanr3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure you have the right patch.  And when you are playing, there is a section with TWO RED BUTTONS.  Do not save after the first red button, make sure you save only after you push both, and confirm you can now fight the boss.  If you save after the first red button, and have the wrong AP patch, you are fucked, there is no fix even if you find the correct patch.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 16, 2011)

are there any lists about synt. monsters ?

would like to see some trees for some of the very strong monsters ^^

couldn't find a proper tree at gamefaqs


----------



## kompact (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking for some quick help. I just finished getting spit out of the worm and receiving the Mysterious Medal. Back at the Albatross Rory Bellows tells me to head out to Doubtback.

I can not for the life of me figure out how to get there. I have explored all of Treepidation and using Zoom the only 2 options I have are to go to the Albatross and Treepidation. How to I make my way to Doubtback? What am I missing?


----------



## Nudger (Sep 17, 2011)

TheZoc said:
			
		

> It seems this is the AP Patch that fix disappearing people on the Airship: https://sites.google.com/site/dicaztia/Dica..._Patch_v0.2.zip
> 
> From the source site, this is how you use it:
> 
> ...



Is anywhere offering a pre-patched version? I am on OSX and can't use the patcher


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 17, 2011)

You have to access the world map to go to Doubtback instead of using Zoom. This applies to any new world areas that you wish to access when it is first unlocked. Easiest is to go to the Albatross and then leave without using Zoom.


----------



## Coconut (Sep 17, 2011)

kompact said:
			
		

> Looking for some quick help. I just finished getting spit out of the worm and receiving the Mysterious Medal. Back at the Albatross Rory Bellows tells me to head out to Doubtback.
> 
> I can not for the life of me figure out how to get there. I have explored all of Treepidation and using Zoom the only 2 options I have are to go to the Albatross and Treepidation. How to I make my way to Doubtback? What am I missing?



lol


----------



## kompact (Sep 17, 2011)

Frank Cadena said:
			
		

> You have to access the world map to go to Doubtback instead of using Zoom. This applies to any new world areas that you wish to access when it is first unlocked. Easiest is to go to the Albatross and then leave without using Zoom.



Thanks for the reply Frank I appreciate it. Now I have dumb question #2 for you or anyone else - where is the world map!? I searched the Albatross and when I hit "X" to bring up my menu it is not in there either - where do i find the world map?

I played the first DQM all the way through and loved it. If you wanted to travel somewhere you just hoped on a jet ski and went to the island of your choice, can't seem to figure it out on this one though. Thanks


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Um you just go back to the start of the map your on and walk out of the map and tada your on the world map...


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 18, 2011)

@Kompact: Remember how you went to Treepidation the first time from the Albatross, without using Zoom? Do that again to access the world map. It can be accessed anywhere, not just the Albatross. 

The big arrow that you see at the area map at the touchscreen shows where the area entrance is. Go there and you will access the World Map.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 19, 2011)

Frank Cadena said:
			
		

> There are legal limits but there isn't a chance anyone who doesn't use the save editor is going to inform people what they are. There are obvious ones, like Size-1 monsters can only have 3 Skills and traits cannot be inherited, meaning if a monster has a trait that it shouldn't have then it's modded and if you happen to go on wireless to connect to the server...
> 
> Anyways, that doesn't mean you cannot use the editor. You just have to be within the parameters of what is achievable during the course of a normal gameplay.




do you think there's really an anti-hack solution implemented on wifi? and no, I'm not against use of codes or editors, I'm against making god chars with them.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes. If you are on the WMC, your tally will always reset itself until you have a legitimate monster. What I mean by legitimate is your monster could also be gotten the old fashion way of grinding but you just decided to to use the Save Editor to make things go faster. This is confirmed because I have already heard people complaining of their Tally never increasing when they go online because of Save Editing beyond what's possible during normal gameplay.

What's unconfirmed is you being kicked off the server when you try to battle strangers and friends with monsters that cannot possibly have skills and traits that they do. I haven't heard of anyone that has had this happen to them.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

i just wanted to ask one thing: i've picked up this game last week, but when I play it isn't in english, and i can't find the English Language in anywhere!! Is there any way to make my game turn into english language?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't pick up the japanese release?  It's been out longer so it's likely on more sites.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2011)

im guessing lamefuck doesnt like gbatemp or uses this site a lot so a member of this site is dumping all these games for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and likes to make fun of tempers a lot


----------



## LordWas (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone know how to make a Mumbo Jumbo? I cant seem to figure it out


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 18, 2011)

From LameFuck, and now Suxxors release this games!


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 14, 2012)

Trashed Post said:


> _*snip_



Try google


----------



## ZaneBlair (Aug 14, 2012)

eyes said:


> Try google



on a tafe network, been trying to find a direct link, mediafire keeps coming up but its blocked


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 14, 2012)

ZaneBlair said:


> eyes said:
> 
> 
> > Try google
> ...



You really should read the forum rules as asking for roms is not allowed.


----------



## ZaneBlair (Aug 16, 2012)

eyes said:


> ZaneBlair said:
> 
> 
> > eyes said:
> ...


oh, ok thanx


----------

